# "Espressif inc" appears as client on my Asus router



## jbaugh4663 (May 4, 2018)

Tonight I noticed a strange entry in the list of clients on my Asus router. I've never seen this before and I'm worried if it is a security risk. The client's name is listed as "Espressif Inc". The only thing I've done differently recently is to enable the AiProtection feature on my router. Could this be related? Do I need to be worried or take some action? What action? Thanks.
John


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would first clear the list and see if it returns.

Are you sure it's not one of your devices? A quick search shows they make wifi chips which are used in a lot of home hardware (remotes, lamps, home automation hardware, etc.). In any case, if you are unsure, block it. When you goto use the device and it doesn't work, you will know why.


----------



## jbaugh4663 (May 4, 2018)

Jim,
Thanks for your reply. I have a lot of home automation, surveillance cameras, security alarm system, Nest Thermostat, Chamberlain garage door on my smart phone, etc. But I haven't added or changed anything recently. What is the best way to block this IP address or better still this MAC address? Can this be done in my Asus router?
John


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, the block will be in the router providing wifi access. Which will probably be the same place which you are seeing the device listed. There should be a tab or area for blocking devices. It should also be noted in the User Manual if you are unsure. Basic functions like this are almost always listed.

I can't be more precise as I don't know what hardware you are using.


----------



## jbaugh4663 (May 4, 2018)

In my router settings I can block MAC addresses on either 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz band. I've blocked the MAC address on the 2.4GHz band and the 5GHz band. but the "device" still shows up on my list of connected clients. Interestingly enough in my "Network Map" where I view connected clients the information presented seems incorrect. Almost all of my connected clients (including Espressif Inc) show the connection interface to be ethernet rather than wireless. If this is indeed true then the Espressif Inc device is something in my house connected to my network by ethernet. But I am skeptical. For example my wife's iPhone shows up with a "static" ip address and is listed as connected by ethernet. My iPhone, on the other hand, is listed as "DHCP" but also is listed as an ethernet connection. All three of my family iPads show 5GHz connections. This is confusing. I've noticed this from the beginning of configuring this router (Asus AC1900). Running newest Asussrt-Merlin firmware. I don't think I can trust the "Interface" readout.


----------

